# I Waz Wrong



## ace (Nov 23, 2002)

Ken Lost,Tito won
_______________----
I think the Ref's are to quick to stop the fights 
I Miss The old UFC


----------



## tarabos (Nov 23, 2002)

just watched it a few hours ago...ken really stuck in there...he was taking quite a beating. sad fact is, it didn't look like he trained anywhere near hard enough for that fight. he showed his age a lot in that fight, his cardio just wasn't there, he looked tired from the first few seconds of the fight. we'll see if he can bounce back from this one.

one thing he needs to do is get some new training partners that will push him past his limit so he can actually be prepared.


----------



## tarabos (Nov 23, 2002)

maybe ken and tito will have a rematch after the iceman mops the octagon with tito.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2002)

Ken's cardio was not the problem in that fight.  Three things hurt Ken.
1) Cutting the weight- Ken definitly is not as good of a wrestler as he thinks, he definitly did not cut weight well for this fight at all.  He was so cut you can tell he definitly cut to many carbs out of his diet, He must have been worried about the weight because he came in 4 pounds under weight and sucked out.  Perhaps tito's best advantage in this fight was knowing how to make the weight.   Also he came in kinda wet looked like he was working out pretty hard in the back.  That is a big mistake if you are already feeling sucked out, He should have been drinking and getting carbs in his body and just a light workout before coming out just enough to get the sweat going.
2) Overestimiting his wrestling.  Tito owned every part of the fight that had to do with wrestling.  He controlled every clinch got the takedown pretty much anytime he wanted.  Ken was in control of the match with the striking in the first round until he tried to go to the underover with Tito, tito shrugged off Ken broke his base with a hip bump got the takedown and pretty much put Ken defensive mode for the rest of the fight.  For some reason Ken kept trying to tie up with him (I am not talking about the Tai Clinch Primo, just Ken accepting the tie up without trying to punch out of it) the two times that Ken tried to get out with strikes, the first got Tito's attention, the second rocked him.  SHoulda changed gameplans, but that is the one thing Ken never does, he tries to work his gameplan no matter how bad or good the results are.
3) If anything he overtrained for this fight.  Look how beat Ken's face was before the fight started.  They train to hard, When you are thirty eight you have to train smart as well as hard.  I think Mo Smith is the best example of this.   There is no one in his stable of fighters that can push Ken any harder or attack him with takedowns like Ortiz.  If he was smart he would have trained with Hendo, coleman, Randleman someone like that.  Ken should have worked more on his guard attacks.  Ken still is not on the level with his guard.  He should have known he was going to be on his back and worked the guard.  That is how frank beat Tito.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 23, 2002)

Can anyone give a summary of how each match went. Was it worth paying for it or should someone wait till it comes out on video.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 23, 2002)

So sad, at least they were respectful towards eachother after the fight.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2002)

Definitly it was one of the most exciting UFC's so far.  It was a good event and the main event was pretty one sided but it was still good.


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

Other Than The Newton Fight 
I waz not impressed .

The Refs were real quick to stop the fights.
Liddel had a great fight going on

He was kicking But & they Stopped it.
Babalu was losing but was still in the game.

UFC has lossed it's touch
They need the old for mat Back.

___________________________________--
 Pride is At the Top


----------



## tarabos (Nov 24, 2002)

i completely agree that cutting that much weight hurt ken a lot. he's always relied a lot on his superior strength...and without it, well...you get what you saw on friday pretty much.

i also agree about the quick stoppages by the refs. it was pretty much like the fighters who lost got their bell rung a little and they stopped it. a pretty tame ufc if you ask me.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 24, 2002)

If you want UFC to be legal and mainstream you are going to have to accept fast stoppages so injuries are kept to a minimum.  The law makers decide this stuff, not us.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Hughes fight the doctor stopped, UFC had no choice.  I think that one is going to be changed to a no contest.  

Shammy- alot of people that said they were there said Kens corner threw in the towel after they cleared him to come back out.
Check out the review of the event on SHerdog on the mainpage Shammy called it quits

Freeman dropped and turned his head when a fighter does that they are going to stop it everytime he didn't want anymore and everyone knew it.

Sobral was the only one that I thought was the UFC fault.  He wasn't hurt enough to end the fight but he was covering up if you cover up in UFC they are going to stop and they should.


----------

